# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  CULTIVO DE HONGOS COMESTIBLES EN EL PERÚ

## Ararat

La siembra y el cultivo de hongos comestibles como el Boletus edulis y el Lactarious deliciosus (níscalo) a traves de la plantación de árboles ídoneos para la micorrización en árboles menores de 20 años especialmente pinos, robles, encinas, abedules, abetos o hayas, es necesario para la producción de especies de hongos comestibles deseados como: Gírgola (Pleurotus ostreatus), Shiitakes (Lentinula edodes), etc. 
En el caso peruano a traves del pino radiata o insigne y/o plantaciones de robles, encinas, abedules, abetos y hayas en zonas sobre los 3000 msnm. 
Les envío información importante al respecto:  http://micofora.com/tecnologias/mycoforest-technology/Temas similares: Hongos comestibles, un nuevo negocio rentable en Huancavelica Artículo: Hongos comestibles duplican su precio y se benefician más de 500 productores de Lambayeque Busco semillas y acopiador de hongos comestibles Artículo: Zonas altas de Lambayeque producirán 25 toneladas de hongos comestibles al mes

----------


## Ararat

Cultivo de hongos comestibles en el Perú.

----------

Fabian Anaya Arequipeño

----------


## Ararat

Cultivo de hongos comestibles para exportación en el Perú.

----------

Fabian Anaya Arequipeño

----------

